# My two furbabies have such a hard time liking any foods!!! Worry all the time about their diets



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If your dog has bad and even rotten teeth, then it’s very hard for her to eat because it hurts. There are blood tests you can do before the cleaning to make sure her heart can take it. I would enquire with your vet about it and see a specialist if need be. If she’s had bad teeth for 6 years, I can’t imagine how much it hurts.

As for a food they like, unfortunately poodles are sometimes finicky and you can’t just keep changing what they eat when they stop or you’ll do that forever. Find a food they like then stick to it. You have to accept that certain days, they just might not eat it. Make sure you give healthy treats also during the day so they won’t go hungry. Tough love is what I do. I don’t have a choice, both my dogs need strict diets for medical reason so they have to eat what I give them.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Since there is dental pain, could you try a softer food? My in-laws have an ancient Yorkie with terrible teeth. He is also not a candidate for anesthesia. The only thing comfortable for him to eat is wet food.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Are you still using the same vet? So far as the teeth are concerned, maybe a dental specialist could give an assessment. 

Does she have any underlying health issues or was it just her size? Testing for these well prior will help in making decisions about how best to help. 

Whether this is contributory to the eating issue, her life would be improved by giving her better dental health. 

For food, have you tried something like the FreshPet line? It's available in grocery stores and the big box pet stores and is pretty much refrigerated "home cooked" style food. 

Freshpet Healthy Dog Food and Cat Food, Fresh from the Fridge


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

Farmers Dog Ollies and Nom Nom are all soft foods which is why I tried them to begin with after the vet said to give soft canned food which IMO was not ideal nutrient wise. The younger of the two did have his teeth cleaned at 7 and at that time the other had lab work too and the vet was not comfortable with doing her teeth. I was googling and found where picky older dogs lose their strong sense of smell and even though they smell it is diminished. I tried a recommendation to add a sardine and some of the liquid to the food and it worked! I think they smell the food better .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m glad the smelly food helped, but it sounds to me like they may need some extractions. Dental pain is horrific and ongoing infection can cause greater health issues. I would be getting this addressed.

My parents’ little chihuahua mix was a “picky” eater until she had half her teeth pulled. She now happily crunches kibble alongside Peggy.

My little Gracie was like a new dog after her extractions.

If your vet feels surgery would be too dangerous, ask for a referral to a specialist. At the very least, antibiotics and/or pain medication might help.


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

The younger of the two had extractions and it was discussed the older one also needed extractions but the vet would not do it due to anesthesia risk. I actually went to another and received same opinion. I hesitate to ask for pain meds but may do that. I wondered if teething gel like you use on babies would be safe but won't use til I ask.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What make the anesthesia high risk for her? Are there other medical complications? Just her age? 
At least she's eating.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I had blood work done and a dental on my 6.4 pound toy poodle at age 14 (she had just turned 14) with no problem She needed teeth pulled but she always ate her kibble, Farmina. I think she swallowed it and I know she swallows it now because she doesn't have a lot of teeth left.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

pepperR said:


> The younger of the two had extractions and it was discussed the older one also needed extractions but the vet would not do it due to anesthesia risk. I actually went to another and received same opinion.


This is helpful and concern is understandable but knowing the specific risk/s will help. Has a dental specialist been seen? 

Dental disease affects more than just teeth, mouth, and eating. It can affect her heart and more. A specialist working with a board-certified anesthesiologist might be a way.

Dental Disease and its Relation to Systemic Disease in Pets | VCA Animal Hospital (vcahospitals.com)

This resource may offer some insight on possibilities.
(8) Reducing Anesthesia Risk - What to Ask What to Know | Poodle Forum


----------

